
A Rebuttal of an Article Involving the CL-CHARMS Common Lisp Library - mabynogy
http://verisimilitudes.net/2018-06-22
======
mabynogy
More about the author's project:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15706120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15706120)

